# Hyperlink mit php



## rollerueckwaerts (28. September 2007)

Bin mal wieder doof 
möchte einfach nur eine Textausgabe als Hyperlink verwenden.

Meine Ausgabe

```
echo "<td style=\"text-align:right\">$valuek_label</td>
<td style=\"text-align:left\">($fieldValue_totalk)</td>";
```

So habs ich unter anderem probiert:

```
echo "<a href="http://test.de"><td style=\"text-align:right\">$valuek_label</td>
<td style=\"text-align:left\">($fieldValue_totalk)</a></td>";
```


hach ich kriegs irgendwie nich gebacken. Ist wahrscheinlich nur ein kleines Zeichen was irgendwo fehlt, oder es ist einfach nur zu spät am Abend 

Hoffe hier hat jemand eine schnelle Hilfe für dieses kleine Problem.
Lieben Dank schonmal im Voraus !!

Tobs


----------



## Tyg3r (28. September 2007)

Hi,


```
echo "<td style=\"text-align:right\"><a href=\"http://test.de\">".$valuek_label."</a></td>";
```

Gruß tyg3r


----------



## rollerueckwaerts (28. September 2007)

Danke dir, Jetz klappt das


----------



## Crazy_down (28. September 2007)

Tyg3r hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ich habe mal eine Verständnissfrage.
wieso macht ihr das so mit den \ usw. das Auskommentieren und nicht so ?


```
echo "<a href='http://www.dein_test_link.net'>Testlink</a>";
```

Wo liegen die UNterschiede und Vor- Nachteile.

Danke, grüße
crazy_down


----------



## spikaner (28. September 2007)

Ganz einfach weil man 

```
echo "<td style=\"text-align:right\"><a href=\"http://test.de\">".$valuek_label."</a></td>";
```
in schleifen legen kann usw. und bspielsweise als $valuek_label übersicht.php?seite1, übersicht.php?seite2 usw. übergen kann und sich somit viel Schreibarbeit sparen kann.
bzw die \ hätte man sich sparen können wenn mann 

```
echo '<td style="text-align:right"><a href="http://test.de">'.$valuek_label.'</a></td>';
```
geschrieben hätte...
http://www.php.net/manual/de/language.types.string.php

mfg Spikaner


----------



## Crazy_down (28. September 2007)

Alles klar danke. Ich werde meine Schreibweise wohl etwas Überdenken müssen 
Etwas mehr Arbeit am Anfang erspart viel Arbeit am Ende.


----------



## Celeus (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe da im moment ein ganz anderes problem, und komme einfach nicht auf die Lösung.
vorab ich bin Blutiger Anfänger in php.

ich möchte das ein Link sich aus Variablen selbst zusammen setzt, und sich dann in einem Neuen Fester öffnet.

aber mit der anweisung wies beschrieben steht komme ich wohl nicht all zu weit.


```
echo '<td style="text-align:right"><a href="http://test.de?Var1=$V1&Var2=V2">'.$valuek_label.'</a></td>';
```

und das ganze sollte dann als link da stehen "Klick Mich" z.b.

Die Variable wird aus einem script vorgegeben.

hoffe mal mir kann da jemand helfen.

Gruß Celeus


----------



## spikaner (22. Januar 2011)

Morgen erstmal  , am besten bei sowas ein neues Thema öffnen , und nicht in alten (letzter Beitrag 28.09.07) weiterschreiben.
So nun zu deinen Problem:



Celeus hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte das ein Link sich aus Variablen selbst zusammen setzt, und sich dann in einem Neuen Fester öffnet.
> 
> und das ganze sollte dann als link da stehen "Klick Mich" z.b.
> 
> Die Variable wird aus einem script vorgegeben.


1.  neues Fenster wie meinst du das target _blank oder als popup (javascript) ?
2. Welche Variablen (ist evtl ein Codeschnipsel vorhanden welche variablen übergeben werden soll).

gibts ein Beispiel fertiger link (wie das ganze aussehen soll) ?

mfg


----------



## Celeus (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo und Danke erstmal für den netten hinweis. werde ihn in zukunft berücksichtigen. 

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach. ich versuche für ein Webradio ein Amazon such script zu bauen.

d.h. Der Aktuelle Title wird mit den Variablen $artist und $title ausgegeben. das soll sich in den Amazon suchbefehl einfügen für mp3 downloads so das die hörer den song direkt bei amazon kaufen können. 

Der suchlink sieht folgendermasen aus.


```
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&field-keywords=ARTIST+-+TITLE&x=0&y=0
```

es geht nun darum das sich der Link durch die Variablen $artist und $title selbst vervollständigt. und somit einen fertigen link darstellt und ihn beim klick auf "Buy It" im  target_blank öffnet.

hoffe mal das ich mein Problem ausführlich beschrieben habe.

Gruß Celeus


----------



## ComFreek (22. Januar 2011)

Im Prinzip ist es ziemlich einfach.

Ich denke mal du willst "ARTIST+-+TITLE" durch deine Variablen ersetzen.
Das geht einfach so:

```
$link = "http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&amp;url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&amp;field-keywords=".
$artist.
"+-+".
$title.
"&amp;x=0&amp;y=0";
```
Ich habe alle kaufmännische Unds in &amp; umgewandelt, somit kann es unbedenklich in HTML eingefügt werden.


----------



## spikaner (22. Januar 2011)

OK problem ist bie php das der link bei seitenaufruf generiert wird sprich du müsstest das teil "überlisten" und den player ein 2. mal starten im neuen fenster und dann weiterleiten ansonsten hasst du immer den link zum ersten titel (beim Start des Players)

mal nen ansatz

du erstellst nen Hyperlink auf nee Seite


```
<a target="_blank" href="weiterleitung.php">klick mich</a>
```
so nun zur seite in diesen Fall weiterleitung.php

```
<?php
// hier musst du den player nochmal starten das $artist und $titel nochmal aktuallisiert werden.

$link = "http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Ddigital-music&field-keywords=".$artist."+-+".$titel."&x=0&y=0";
?>
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=<?php echo $link; ?>">
<title>weiterleitung</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>Falls die Weiterleitung nicht klappt hier klicken.</p>
<p><a target="_self" href="<?php echo $link; ?>">klick mich</a></p>
</body>
</html>
```

Ist glaub ich nicht die feine englische Art aber könnte funktionieren 

mfg


----------



## Celeus (22. Januar 2011)

Danke ComFreak und Spikaner.

werde es mal so probieren und hoffen das es geht.


//edit

Danke es funktioniert


----------

